# HDMI issues and brand of TV



## Jeff McClellan

Please indicate the brand of TV you have if you are having issues with the latest download for the 622.


----------



## dude2

Do you mean L359 as the latest download?


----------



## James Long

Yes. It would help to be able to narrow this down to specific brands or sets (if possible).
I have a Philips HD receiving 1080i that has not had any HDMI problems.

Please limit your posts in this thread to just the brands and signal you are sending your set.
Regular discussion can take place in the other L3.59 threads.


----------



## thomas_d92

Vizio 50 plasma-hdmi worked fine for a month then quit working when I up graded to platinum package. Still is not working with 359. No other problems with 622 . It is recording perfectly. I am now using componet for hd .


----------



## Lawood

HDMI on original Mitsubshi 62" DLP worked just fine (light engine went bad). Dealer replaced it with the same model. With the new one L357 HDMI would work fine right after powering both the 622 and TV down and sequencing back up. I also unplugged and reconnected the HDMI cable. HDMI would then no longer work after a remote power down & up on the 622. With L359 nothing I do will bring HDMI back.


----------



## dude2

I have a philips 51PP9100D crt projector set and am plugged into it with a samsung HDMI cable. Only problem I have had is the audio sync issue which dish says is their fault and they are working on it.
Otherwise everything is working fine.
Now with 359 I see no problems yet. Audio was synced right away when I turned it on and all is working so far. This is at 2.27pm on saturday.


----------



## ash

James Long said:


> Yes. It would help to be able to narrow this down to specific brands or sets (if possible).
> I have a Philips HD receiving 1080i that has not had any HDMI problems.
> 
> Please limit your posts in this thread to just the brands and signal you are sending your set.
> Regular discussion can take place in the other L3.59 threads.


I have an HP MD6580N DLP. To get a picture and sound I had to unplug and replug the HDMI connection or change the resolution to 720p and back to 1080i to restore connection. L 3.59 fixed that. It works fine now.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Pioneer PDP-4312 - No HDMI issues yet.


----------



## Ron Barry

Sony: KV-32HS420
HDMI: Stopped working about a month back. Does not appear to be a result of a software update.
L3.59 does not appear to have fixed the issue.


----------



## keenan

Mits WS73615 running through a iScan VP30, no HDMI problems the 3 weeks I've had the 622.

L359


----------



## leestoo

I have an RCA DLP165 Scenium 61 inch and have had no problems with HDMI.

I am at L359.


----------



## jms1

I have a Philips plasma and the HDMI has never worked. I have had the 622 for 3 weeks and I do have the new software.


----------



## sampatterson

I have a LG Plasma (50PX4DR) with a belkin HDMI switch and it now has issues (since 3.58) - no issues before 3.58. Now I get black screens, occasionally the TV will have an "invalid format" box bouncing around the screen. Pressing Menu or Guide sometimes "fixes" it and I get picture back. A few times I have had to reboot to get picture back - on/off of the box didn't bring picture back.


----------



## lujan

See the TV models on my signature. No HDMI issues. One thing I have noticed is that it seems better to turn the TV on first and then the 622. Sometimes it takes a few seconds before the 622 will turn on after pressing the power button and I'm thinking it might be waiting for some sort of handshake from the TV first?


----------



## ebaltz

Panasonic LCD RP and no problems with HDMI to DVI


----------



## stol

No problems with HDMI


----------



## brmann

I'm not sure where to put this problem, but it only occured after 359 had spooled. After reading about 359 I checked my 55" Toshiba (WS-55809) and after playing with the menu, everything appeared to be normal.

Several hours later (while it was recording one of my timers) I decided to turn on the tv screen and see what was recording. I pressed the tv on button using the remote, the tv light came on, then after 4-5 seconds went right back off. I repeated this several times with the both the remote and tv front panel, and the screen would not turn on.

Rebooted, lost part of my recording, but now the tv would turn on as normal.

Don't make a whole lot of sense to me. Also while changing channels the setbox rebooted twice, but think I found work around on this forum this am about enabling shared view.

Not greatly impressed thus far. To further comlicate matters I am suspicious that my tv may have problems, but difficult to determine when you have buggy software. My tv (????) problem is that only occasionally, and mostly only when you first turn it on, the green and red signals separate and jiggle (I have a component connection to 1080i). This condition normally only last seconds and at the most maybe 1 minute. Have tried replacing cables, etc., without and posiitive results.

Any ideas?


----------



## JigSawMan

Westinghouse 42" LCD Monitor (LVM-42W2) no HDMI problems.

I also have an Onkyo TX-SR803 Receiver inline between the Westy and the vip622. No problems with the 622 in this configuration. Some HDMI problems with my Denon DVD player in this configuration, but that is a different forum.

One last thing, all my HDMI cables are the inexpensive ones from monoprice.


----------



## Maxfli500

Optoma HD72 Projector. First 622 worked for a month, then lost HDMI. Dish finally replaced 622 after a month of calls to CSR's. New 622 has been good now for 3 weeks. Equipment room for the theater is kind of a mess, but I am afraid to even touch the 622 for fear it will fail again.


----------



## Ron Barry

brmann said:


> I'm not sure where to put this problem, but it only occured after 359 had spooled. After reading about 359 I checked my 55" Toshiba (WS-55809) and after playing with the menu, everything appeared to be normal.
> 
> Several hours later (while it was recording one of my timers) I decided to turn on the tv screen and see what was recording. I pressed the tv on button using the remote, the tv light came on, then after 4-5 seconds went right back off. I repeated this several times with the both the remote and tv front panel, and the screen would not turn on.
> 
> Rebooted, lost part of my recording, but now the tv would turn on as normal.
> 
> Don't make a whole lot of sense to me. Also while changing channels the setbox rebooted twice, but think I found work around on this forum this am about enabling shared view.
> 
> Not greatly impressed thus far. To further comlicate matters I am suspicious that my tv may have problems, but difficult to determine when you have buggy software. My tv (????) problem is that only occasionally, and mostly only when you first turn it on, the green and red signals separate and jiggle (I have a component connection to 1080i). This condition normally only last seconds and at the most maybe 1 minute. Have tried replacing cables, etc., without and posiitive results.
> 
> Any ideas?


Hmmm. The TV turning off by itself does sound to me like a TV issue specially since you indicated that you are having other TV related issues. Do you have more than one set of component inputs to try? Also try using a different resolution and see if that improves matters. Is this with component or HDMI.

What is your TV make and model. Perhaps someone here as the same configuration and could provide some input.


----------



## Doggfather

I have a 622 connected to a Sony 9000 ES (HDMI -> DVI) which is then connected to a LG MU-50PM10 50' Plasma. Everything was A-OK until 3.59. I now have no digital picture. When i connect the SAME cable to my 942, it works fine, so clearly my HDMI port died at the same time of the update or the software killed it ;0 Is anyone going to summarize this thread up and send it to dish out of interest? That would be the best call. If all of us with troubles give our info and send it to them hopefully they can figure this out! I am not liking going to component from Digital at all. (before someone says it yes i know there is compliancy issues with some HDMI ports and tv's)

-Dogg


----------



## rdopso

HDMI has worked perfectly with my Panasonic PT-50LC14 under all 622 software versions to date.


----------



## ChuckA

See my TV model in the sig below, 1080i. I have never had problems with HDMI since installed on 2-25-2006. The original receiver was replaced for a different problem soon after installation, so this is true for both receivers. The only exception is the morning after L3.58 was received. I had no audio until a reset was done. The single reset took care of that problem. Very happy with the 622.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

NO problems with my 622 on either of my Toshiba hd tvs. I have the hdmi plugged directly in to my 26 " hd tv in the bedroom and I have the hdmi cable plugged into my Sony a/v receiver that passes the hdmi cable to the 57"hdtv. I 've yet to have any problems with my hdmi cables. 

KNOCK ON WOOD!!!!!


----------



## pbrown

I have a Panasonic TH-42PX20 HD plasma. HDMI worked great up until about a month ago, then it went away, during the tenure of 3.57. I have 3.59 now, and it still doesn't work. I should mention that I used my 921 with a DVI-HDMI cable for two years with zero problems.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Sony XBR1 SXRD


----------



## Arnier

Good afternoon,
I have had an awesome picture through the HDMI connection on my Pioneer Elite HD1130 Plasma. I have lost that picture a few days ago through the HDMI. The picture through component outputs looks kind of lame compared to the HDMI connection. Hopefully I will get it back soon!!!!
Regards Arnier...


----------



## moman19

See my sig below for more detail. I have a Toshiba DLP RPTV and all is well with HDMI. in earlier releases, I would lose the audio once or twice a week only on the HDMI connection. This no longer occurs.

One small step........


----------



## SingleAction

Panasonic TH-50PHD8UK.

Never had a problem with either the 942, or 622, using HDMI, including the lastest sw- L.359


----------



## Steve H

See my sig for the TV. After the 359 update I do not have the "no video problem" after each 3:00 AM download. Now when I turn the system on in the morning I have a picture on the first try!!!!!


----------



## santarmn

Philips - 42PF9830A (42" LCD)

HDMI has never worked for me since the install a month and a half ago. I recieved 3.59 yesterday, and HDMI still does not work. I have a new 622 being shipped out to me from DISH this week.


----------



## REK108

Sony 42" plasma KE-42TS2U HDMI worked fine for three weeks then quit working. Still is not working with L3.59 Does not appear to be a result of a software update. No other problems with 622 . I am now using component input. Never had any HDMI issues with my 921.


----------



## davpel

Ron Barry said:


> Sony: KV-32HS420
> HDMI: Stopped working about a month back. Does not appear to be a result of a software update.
> L3.59 does not appear to have fixed the issue.


Same experience here with the same set.


----------



## rprew

Vizio 56" RP DLP. Activated my 622 last Friday w/ L3.58. HDMI worked for 2 days the stopped. Then had to unplug and plug in the HDMI cable to get a video signal. Since L3.59 HDMI has stopped working completely.


----------



## StandaVlna

Sony 60" SXRD. No HDMI problems since my 622 was installed on 4/1/06.


----------



## Steve H

Steve H said:


> See my sig for the TV. After the 359 update I do not have the "no video problem" after each 3:00 AM download. Now when I turn the system on in the morning I have a picture on the first try!!!!!


After two days of 359 fixing the problem IT'S BACK today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMikeF

Sony: 004 Qualia front projector (HDMI signal is run thru a Lumagen processor)
HDMI: Stopped working about a month back. Not sure if a sw upgrade caused the outage

L3.59 does not appear to have fixed the issue.
PS: also have a Sony OTA PVR with an HDMI output via the Lumagen - works fine. Swapped cables, ports/etc with the 622, to no avail. Has to be the 622, period.


----------



## awardtec

Update L359 has *not* fixed the HDMI problem (no picture) that I am experiencing on my VIP622 / Sony KDS-70CQ006 SXRD combination. Brand new VIP622 that did not work out of the box with L358, either.


----------



## odbrv

See signature! Had to replace 1 VIP622 due to HDMI problems The other 2 are doing fine on all software versions.


----------



## klaatu

The only HDMI problem I experienced on previous versions is that when I powered off my TV and 622 (Standby), I had to invert the colors. I haven't had to yet with L3.59.


----------



## Beer Kahuna

My Sony KP57-WV700 (w/ DVI) would only work for 5-10 minutes w/ either my 942 or 622 before the picture would go "askew" - picture there but weirdly distorted and would then effect all my inputs until TV was power cycled. An HDMI equiped Sony DVD player works perfectly on DVI input.

My Sony V40XBR1 LCD has worked perfectly since my 622 was installed. (3 weeks now) Previously worked fine w/ my 942.

I am installing a Samsung LN-S4041D LCD tonight using HDMI hooked to the 942.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky

My TV is a Toshiba 62HM84. HDMI out of the 622 stopped working as soon as update L359 was installed. The HDMI port on my TV works fine with my HD DVD player...I'm convinced dish screwed up something with this update that either killed or disabled my HDMI port on the 622.


----------



## tunagimp

Since the blessed event of 3.59 the HDMI/DVI on my Kolin (Olivia Syntax) DLT-3212M has looked like this---Groovy Baby!!!! The 622 replaced a 921 at this location which worked just peachy.








However, the Y Pb Pr has looked just fine.








Neither a soft or hard reset does anything. I have called the "advanced tech" folks and they tell me this is an official "bug" as of 6-15-05. The bug was not connected to a TV make or model, per the techie.

Software Version--L359 RBDD-N
Bootstrap--1710 RBDD


----------



## rice0209

Hitachi HDPJ52 projector running through an ONKYO TX-NR1000 A/V Receiver

My 622 has never worked on HDMI since it was installed. L359 did not change anything for me.

I have taken the receiver out of the equation and hooked the projector directly to the 622 and still no luck. I have not tried that with L359 though which i will tonight.

I have never had any picture with the 622. The same projector/av receiver combination worked fine with my 921 which had dvi converted to hdmi.

On another note, all my video is converted from its original input (composite/s-video/component) to HDMI and then sent from the A/V receiver to my projector. All my other sources are technically HDMI at that point and do work with my projector, except for the 622, so i know that it is not a physical connection problem but could still be a handshake/HDCP compliance issue.

I will try calling them again and see if I can get another unit as I got this one back in April.


----------



## SJ HART

HDMI does not work on my 622 since 3.58 running into my DVDO/VP30 (scaler) which then runs to my Optoma projector. Never had an issue since 3.58. Also, same setup worked with my 942. My other 622 running into a Samsung DLP works fine. Have installed a component connection (from the 622) into the scaler which works fine. Assume that HDMI keeps working when selected when you have a component connection also hooked up? The scaler would indicate if there was a handshake issue. It is just not getting a signal from the 622. Hope they get this figured out!


----------



## foghorn2

Got a new subscriber install today. Worked with HDMI right out of the box! I have a Syntax Olevia LT42HVi LCD TV. No problems so far.


----------



## BurgEnder

Sanyo PLV-Z3 projector-no problems so far.


----------



## jujunew

James Long said:


> Yes. It would help to be able to narrow this down to specific brands or sets (if possible).
> I have a Philips HD receiving 1080i that has not had any HDMI problems.
> 
> Please limit your posts in this thread to just the brands and signal you are sending your set.
> Regular discussion can take place in the other L3.59 threads.


I have a Sony Wega KE-42m1 HD receiving 1080i that has not had any HDMI problems at all. Using the same HDMI Cable I had on my 942, which I had no problems with also.


----------



## bill-e

Sony 42" HDTV (KDF-E42A10) using 1080i and never had problems with HDMI ($15 internet HDMI cable)


----------



## dishbobber

Samsung 50" hdtv hdmi worked fine for about 2 mo. then quit after 356 update.


----------



## dave1234

brmann said:


> I'm not sure where to put this problem, but it only occured after 359 had spooled. After reading about 359 I checked my 55" Toshiba (WS-55809) and after playing with the menu, everything appeared to be normal.
> 
> Several hours later (while it was recording one of my timers) I decided to turn on the tv screen and see what was recording. I pressed the tv on button using the remote, the tv light came on, then after 4-5 seconds went right back off. I repeated this several times with the both the remote and tv front panel, and the screen would not turn on.
> 
> Rebooted, lost part of my recording, but now the tv would turn on as normal.
> 
> Don't make a whole lot of sense to me. Also while changing channels the setbox rebooted twice, but think I found work around on this forum this am about enabling shared view.
> 
> Not greatly impressed thus far. To further comlicate matters I am suspicious that my tv may have problems, but difficult to determine when you have buggy software. My tv (????) problem is that only occasionally, and mostly only when you first turn it on, the green and red signals separate and jiggle (I have a component connection to 1080i). This condition normally only last seconds and at the most maybe 1 minute. Have tried replacing cables, etc., without and posiitive results.
> 
> Any ideas?


FWIW my RCA TV does not like any buttons pushed for 30 seconds or so after turning on the TV. If I, for instance, try to change channels(on the TV not the 622) before the bulb turns on(its a DLP) the TV goes into a mode where it shuts itself down and waits 1-2 minutes before trying to power up.

I have not had a single HDMI issue with this TV and my 622. The TV has a DVI connector only.


----------



## david80

Sony KDS-R60XBR1 Still no HDMI. Cycled power on all devices.


----------



## ScottW2

No problems - HDMI has worked perfectly since installation 1-1/2 months ago. Initially had 3.57, then 3.58, and now 3.59. All work fine.

Receiver & TV details in signature block.


----------



## jjkm

I have a RCA D61W35 HD Monitor. I had HDMI converted to DVI from by 622 and it worked great for three months, then just quit. I have tried power off reboot, unplug cable, etc. nothing will bring it back. L3.59 didn't help, it still won't work at all.:nono2:


----------



## Jadarn

Hisense TL-3220HD

I had HD service installed this past Wednesday (06/22) and HDMI worked fine -- until today (06/25). The HDMI connection stopped working. I'm connected by component at present. I plugged the HDMI cable into my DVD player and it works fine. Some have suggested this isn't a software problem?


----------



## 921user

I have a Panasonic TH-50PX20 plasma that the hdmi has always worked since 4/28/06.

I also have a Panasonic TC-26LX50 LCD that on first install had no audio. Pushing the power button would restore audio. Then before L3.59 the audio was dropped. When I tried to reset both the video and audio stopped. Nothing restores it now. The day it quit once when wiggling the cord on the back of the Vip622 the picture showed up for 1 second then cut. I've kind of worried it is the cable but I decided to wait. It is currently hooked up with rca but I'm going to hook up component as soon as I get some cables.


----------



## gnm313-1

Panasonic TH50PX600U. HDMI worked for 3 minutes until it updated to L359 on installation.


----------



## mitch672

359 still not working on either HDMI port on my JVC P70R1U
Both ports tested with PC and DVD player, both work fine.
Using compoinent, as I have been pretty much from day 1 (well, out of the box
it worked on HMDI until it downloaded the very 1st software update)

On another note, my Vizio P42HDTV just started working on my ViP 211, which also received a similar software load (for the 211 that is). I had to power off the receoiver and reboot to get audio, but it has worked since then.

I bring this up because the software update is similar for both receivers, yet it works on the Vizio w/ the 211, and not on the JVC with the 622...

Go figure.

Mitch


----------



## kbdrand

david80 said:


> Sony KDS-R60XBR1 Still no HDMI. Cycled power on all devices.


Ditto for me. I have the KDS-R60XBR1 as well and I have never had any output on HDMI. I've tried recycling, different cables, etc. Nothing helps.

I'm running 3.59 too.

I have a DVD player that is hooked up via HDMI and it works fine. Tried swapping cables, ports on the TV, etc. Nothing works.


----------



## bbomar

ViP622 installed one week ago. Software at L3.59. $20 HIDMI-DVI-02M DVI to HDMI cable(http://www.zipzoomfly.com/). Sony KLV-26HG2. So far there have been no problems with the HDMI connection.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

bbomar said:


> ViP622 installed one week ago. Software at L3.59. $20 HIDMI-DVI-02M DVI to HDMI cable(http://www.zipzoomfly.com/). Sony KLV-26HG2. So far there have been no problems with the HDMI connection.


KNOCK ON WOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomasTrain

Mitsubishi WD-52327 DLP Screen

Using HDMI to DVI adapter and having no problems.


----------



## Lawood

Lawood said:


> HDMI on original Mitsubshi 62" DLP worked just fine (light engine went bad). Dealer replaced it with the same model. With the new one L357 HDMI would work fine right after powering both the 622 and TV down and sequencing back up. I also unplugged and reconnected the HDMI cable. HDMI would then no longer work after a remote power down & up on the 622. With L359 nothing I do will bring HDMI back.


Problem was solved by replacing the 622. Apparently the 622 went bad at the same time as I replaced the TV.


----------



## Hunter Green

Toshiba 62HM15A, cheap HDMI cable from Amazon, no problems since day one.


----------



## audioblueprint

gnm313 said:


> Panasonic TH50PX600U. HDMI worked for 3 minutes until it updated to L359 on installation.


I had HDMI problems on my 50px60u. It worked great for a month and then totally lost HDMI. I had dish replace the box and I have been using HDMI without issues. L359 even works good for now. Since the 600u and 60u are essentially the same tv I'd suggest getting a replacement 622.

ST


----------



## timschuman

HDMI problems right out of the box with my Vizio P42HDTV. The only way to get a picture is to reboot the ViP622 with the TV on and the HDMI input selected; otherwise I get a completely green screen. After the reboot I get a picture, but if I turn off the TV or switch inputs, I have to reset the receiver again. I'm using component for now.


----------



## gnm313-1

audioblueprint said:


> I had HDMI problems on my 50px60u. It worked great for a month and then totally lost HDMI. I had dish replace the box and I have been using HDMI without issues. L359 even works good for now. Since the 600u and 60u are essentially the same tv I'd suggest getting a replacement 622.
> 
> ST


What rev did you have and which rev do you have now? I am trying to tie this to the rev.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

I have not used HDMI until today. Since I got my TV and my old 921, I have used component.

Anyway, I picked up and HDMI cable and hooked it up this afternoon. It works fine and I can notice the difference from component.

I have 3.59 and the TV is a Mitsubishi WD52525.

I know that others have reported that HDMI worked for a period of time and then stopped, so I'll be watching it to see if anything happens like that.


----------



## klaatu

For some reason the issue has returned. Each time I turn my TV/622 on I have to change the UV Timing on my TV, so the colors come out correctly.

I have no idea why it suddenly came back.



klaatu said:


> The only HDMI problem I experienced on previous versions is that when I powered off my TV and 622 (Standby), I had to invert the colors. I haven't had to yet with L3.59.


----------



## sandrattt

I don't see many Samsung DLP TV's mentioned as either working or not working with a HDMI cable.
I have a Samsung HLP6163W and have been reluctant to try using a HDMI cable for fear of blowing my VIP622, which has been working fine for the 2 months I have had it.

Is anyone using this series of Samsung TV's successfully with a HDMI cable?


----------



## Lawood

sandrattt said:


> I don't see many Samsung DLP TV's mentioned as either working or not working with a HDMI cable.
> I have a Samsung HLP6163W and have been reluctant to try using a HDMI cable for fear of blowing my VIP622, which has been working fine for the 2 months I have had it.
> 
> Is anyone using this series of Samsung TV's successfully with a HDMI cable?


I have a Samsung DLP HLP4677W it works fine with the 211. The 622 I tried on it was already bad. The 622 was replaced but its connected to my 62" Mitsubishi DLP.


----------



## winston_one

I have a DISH NETWORK brand 34" HDTV. I know its actually a RCA, but I bought it from dish and it has the dishnetwork logo on the front. 

My HDMI problems are that the screen doesnt seem to fit on the TV correctly, I have one adjustment that lets me slide the picture left or right, and I have to have it all the way to the right to fit. Also, the top and bottom of the screen are a little bit cut off. There doesnt seem to be a zoom adjustment.

Also I love having the expanded guide with picture, Its one of the best features of the receiver, however it cuts off the bottom listing from the tv....

I am using a hdmi to dvi cable to connect to the tv, I have also tried just using the component cables, but I have the same problem, very annoying!!!!!


----------



## kbdrand

I called Dish tonight and got a different rep. Told them what I tried and they said it's a defective 622. They are sending me a new one. Hopefully the new one will fix the isue.


----------



## fontzmark

I had my 622 installed on June 25th and today (30th) it started with no audio via hdmi, after rebooting, unplugging, handshakes still no audio and now no video either, if i jack with the hdmi plug on the back of the 622 I can get video eventually. I have a Hitachi 51F510, which I believe is a native 1080i CRT rear projector. Component will work. Tech that I spoke with was not too optimistic about a new 622 fixing the problem. Now I notice some pixlation with component, and I can get audio thru optical cable to a JVC reciever while using hdmi video, any advice?


----------



## XXL

Panasonic PT-AE900U (LCD front projector)

DISH installer replaced 942 with 622 June 28th. All went smoothly.

After installer left (he was in a HUGE hurry), I switched output resolution from 480 (can't remember if it was "480i" or "480p") to 720p. Image blacked-out with an occasional flicker. Switched back to 480-whatever, then back to 720p and image was fine.

Then switched to 1080i – screen went blank, cooling fan ran at high speed and 622 rebooted. When it came back on line, 1080i worked fine.

Using HDMI only.

Two BIG improvements over the 942: cooling fan does not continuously run at high speed, and pause / play function does not skip ~1 second of audio.


----------



## jdent

Samsung LN-S4092D HDMI stopped working with latest software update.


----------



## deputyjim

I've had the 622 for almost two weeks now (I'm normally an early adopter, but I got the 942 so recently, justifying the 622 was hard - reducing the price helped a lot) hooked to a Samsung HPR5052. HDMI worked fine initially, but failed after 10 days. I'm running L359, and no diagnostic solves the problem. I bought an HDMI-HDMI cable (as opposed to the HDMI-DVI cable suppllied with the 942) and it didn't make a difference. I didn't reset with the new cable, but perhaps before I go to bed, I'll do one las check for success.

On a related note, I called E* within an hour of failure, and they said they'd send a replacement box 2d Day Air (which I'll probably get on Wednesday, 5 Jul). 

Anyway, hope others are having better luck than the rest of us. Regards.

Jim


----------



## CyberWhip

Hitachi 57" 57F510, started using HDMI about 1 week ago, no problems, looks great. Definite improvement compared to the video component cable setup I was using prior. I had heard that people were having issues with the HDMI quality before.


----------



## deputyjim

I stated in a previous post I'm getting a new 622 via 2d Day Air. My question is, if it's a software issue (which is the prevailing hypothesis) with perhaps L359 specifically, how would a new box help, since presumably it would either ship with L359 or be updated at its first opportunity? Don't get me wrong, I want Dish to fix this, and I believe they're trying to help me, but I wonder (aloud) what is the solution for everyone. Anyway, good luck to all those who have HDMI and a 622. Regards.

Jim


----------



## ndyclrk

Vizio P50 HDM. Will occasionally lose video when bringing the 622 out of standby, but will still have audio. Cycling power to monitor brings the video back.


----------



## dave1234

deputyjim said:


> I stated in a previous post I'm getting a new 622 via 2d Day Air. My question is, if it's a software issue (which is the prevailing hypothesis) with perhaps L359 specifically, how would a new box help, since presumably it would either ship with L359 or be updated at its first opportunity? Don't get me wrong, I want Dish to fix this, and I believe they're trying to help me, but I wonder (aloud) what is the solution for everyone. Anyway, good luck to all those who have HDMI and a 622. Regards.
> 
> Jim


It's become very clear to me there is both a S/W and a H/W problem. When the HDMI suddenly stops working with the same S/W, that shows it's a H/W failure. If the HDMI fails at a S/W upgrade that would indicate a S/W problem. Also some TV's are not compatable. So there are three ways the HDMI can stop working.

1) 622 HDMI Hardware blows out.
2) S/W bug in the 622
3) HDMI compatability issue with some TV's HDMI interface.(This is really a related S/W issue)

My HDMI is still working after 2 months. (knock on wood....)


----------



## TBarclay

Totally hardware issue for me. 622 worked at start, then stopped after 6 weeks on Sony KDP-57WS655. 622 replaced, HDMI works again.


----------



## skc29

I have connected my ViP622 receiver to my Panasonic TH-42PX50U TV using the HDMI cable on 1080i. It always used to work nicely since March, 2006 until yesterday night (7/3/06) when suddenly it stops working. Software was updated automatically from 357 to 359 on 6/20/06.

I called technical support today (7/4/06), got a lady technician on the phone. She asked about my tv model number and said this is a known issue with 622 on many tv brands and they are working on to resolve it. She noted down all info (like, receiver ID, Software version, Smart Card ID etc) from my 622's "Dish Info"screen. She said they will run some checks and I should call back in a week if it still doesn't work. May be then they will replace the 622.

It looks to me that its a hardware issue as it works on latest software for two weeks before going down. I also tried everything mentioned by other users regarding this issue but no resolution yet.


----------



## audiomaster

If different TVs handle HDMI differently, then the obvious solution is to provide a menu item in setup called "HDMI Setup" that allows the HDMI output to be adjusted to handle different TV sets HDMI input. If they can provide a remote that can be programmed for different TVs, why not an HDMI output that can properly handshake with diferent TV sets??? And while they are at it maybe adjust overscan too?


----------



## omeletpants

Since L359 I now cannot watch HD channels without drop outs and freeze ups


----------



## DonLandis

HDMI works fine after 1 week on both the Panasonic PT AE700U (LCD HDTV Projector) and the Dwin TV3e using Monster adapter HDMI to DVI.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Philips 37PF7320A/37 LCD Flat Panel flashed to current firmware.

Connected to a Rev E ViP622 via HDMI at 1080i.

Good so far.

Edit - Update 7/20/06

I've discovered an occasional "device turn-on order" issue with video sync. As long as the 622 is turned on first (brought out of screen saver) there is no problem. If the Philips LCD panel is turned on first there MAY BE horizontal video tearing -- HDMI audio always seems to be okay.


----------



## Doggfather

Now, if only they would hurry up 3.60 already and FIX these issues!!!  

-Dogg


----------



## deputyjim

As I stated previously, I had HDMI problems with L359 and Samsung 50" plasma. I got my replacement box today, and all seems well. I mean, I was using L359 before without incident until it spontaneously failed. I hope this box doesn't attract any failures. So, my recommended solution is to call E* ASAP for a replacement, if possible. Regards.

Jim


----------



## SJ HART

I agree. I talked to a DISH rep who told me that my display probably wasn't compatible. I tried to explain that HDMI worked before, but she told me just to wait for a software update (which she couldn't tell me when it would happen) OR she could send me another unit. I did the later. It arrived and HDMI now works perfect.... SJ


----------



## RayDean

I have a Sony LCD that the HDMI stopped working on Saturday the 8 of July. It was fine for the first month! I called Dish and was told that a compatability problem existed and that they were working on it. After I insisted, they are sending me a new one. I hope it works!


----------



## brucewilsonpa

Sharp Aquos LC26-D40U -- both HDMI and Component outputs worked fine for 2 weeks then stopped (both). Dish initially told me they would not replace the VIP-622 but when I insisted that I got it because I want the HDMI capability, and now it appears the component connect also stopped working, they relented and are shipping a replacement.


----------



## Voyagemaster

HDMI worked when I first started using the Vip622, and now it doesn't work.
I don't know if it was the software update that caused it to stop working.
I didn't use it because the Colors seemed faded and not nearly as good as the componant connections.

With the Sony I also fight with getting the right aspect ratio when switching between HD & SD.

So far the Only way I can get SD to look right is to pass through the DVD player, I think it still chops off the left/right ends.

I have played with using both options in the setup....

Just for your Information.

Sony XBR800 DVI


----------



## steelhorse

Not sure about it being tv related. I have a samsung dlp, it worked for a month then quit. My father has a toshiba dlp, a new model. Worked then quit.
What a pia.


----------



## lujan

steelhorse said:


> Not sure about it being tv related. I have a samsung dlp, it worked for a month then quit. My father has a toshiba dlp, a new model. Worked then quit.
> What a pia.


Maybe you should be buying Mitsubishi TVs? Anyone on these forums having problems with Mitsubishi TVs and the 622 via HDMI?


----------



## Ron Barry

Well actually I went through all the reports in this thread (upto post #59) and placed them on a spread sheet in an attempt to find commonality, I personally saw all walks of TV life that had an HDMI Failue. Just looked at the spread sheet. 

Personally I don't think there is any relationship between TV make and the HDMI failur. Ironically, there were two Mits and both did report as their HDMIs ports being functional at time of the post.


----------



## Lawood

lujan said:


> Maybe you should be buying Mitsubishi TVs? Anyone on these forums having problems with Mitsubishi TVs and the 622 via HDMI?


Yes. My Mitsubishi 62" DLP connected to a 622 failed. Dish replaced my 622 two weeks ago. So far HDMI has been working just fine.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

This weekend it will be one month since I started using the HDMI connection with my Mitsubishi WD52525. So far it has worked flawlessly.


----------



## Scotty

HDMI failed on my 622 after about 2 months of use with a Panasonic TH-50PX5000U. 

I am using a Gefen HDMI Switcher (2X1) with a Panasonic S77S DVD player. DVD Player worked. Switched Cables & rebooted 622 with no success.

Called Tech Support: After usual testing, Rep stated this was a known problem & sent me a new unit (Series "F") in mid July. Works fine. 

Seemed to be a hardware failure. Prior to complete failure, it failed but I was able to restore picture by resetting the connection twice.

Noticed heat was quite high and purchased a laptop cooler to place under 622 which has lowered temp. Also placed fan at rear of console to circulate air.


----------



## David_Levin

My HDMI failed after 4 months of use (2 days after L360).

My Projector is an Infocus ScreenPlay 7200 wired through a Gefen 4:1 DVI switcher.

I have since tried a direct connection and an LCD computer monitor (Dell 20" Widescreen, which also used to work). Neither is functioning.

Interesting?... With the LCD panel, when the cable is not connected, a test color bar screen appears. When the cable is connected, the monitor goes into low-power mode (as if the 622 is telling it to turn off).

Projector supports HDCP, LCD does not.


----------



## david80

After replacing the 622, HDMI is now working. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## sampatterson

Just got a new Pioneer Elite PRO-FHD1 50" 1080p plasma. No issues with it and my Gefen HDMI switcher and the 622 HDMI out.


----------



## sNEIRBO

I have a 60" Sony Grand Wega RPLCD, ViP622 is hooked up via HDMI set to 1080i output.

Minor Problems noticed in the past -
Stuttering video (always fixed by pausing for 10 seconds to build a buffer)

New problem -
Audio is out of sync on Detroit Sat HD Locals - E* Cust Service says it might be the HDMI issue. They suggested 1) Soft Reset then 2) Hard Reset but warned that if either of these "fixes" the problem it may only be temporary. The suggested removing HDMI and going to component.


----------



## DanB474

I just received my Samsung HL-S4666W, and the HDMI works! That is with the 942 cable I had, which is an HDMI-DVI (with a DVI-HDMI adapter). No problems, and it passes the 2-channel audio.


----------



## billtvt

My set is a Pioneer Pro Elite 530 RPTV. This set has DVI connection. First week of having the 622, everything worked great. Then, week #2, my problems started. Was sent a new HDMI-DVI adapter, new cable, etc- did not work. Spent hours with tech folks, could not correct the issue. I am now on component, which is working fine, but not the ideal setup and robbing me of an input slot that I need for a motorola hdd-200 box.
Had the 622 for 6 months now, generally happy other than this issue


----------



## SJ HART

Send it back. I have two 622s that did the same. Both were replaced by DISH.


----------



## pac53

I have a Samsung HLS 5687W DLP and experiencing occassional out of sync. vocal as well as the 622 locking up telling me to press any key due to inactivity. Just great when your trying to record something or like today when I wanted to go back and review some of the PGA Championship and I couldn't.


----------



## ChuckA

If your 622 is locking up or going into standby when you are using it, you need to call Dish and report it. It sounds like the 622 may be bad. These things don't normally happen. Can you provide any additional details about what is going on when this occurs?

Is there something that makes you think this is an HDMI issue, since this is an HDMI thread?


----------



## pac53

Sorry Chuck its called not reading the thread title correctly. No I don't believe this is a HDMI issue as much as it is the 622. Will post this in the proper section.


----------



## ChuckA

Feel free to post here if you want, but I thought you might get better responses in another thread where it stands a better chance of being read by others.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## zeekle

I have a JVC HD52Z585 and the HDMI worked for a month or so just fine and then quit working 

Tried new cables no luck.


----------



## netbob

HDMI had been working since install, 04/14. I moved the 622 receiver alittle so I could connect a svideo cable to the back of my Samsung 42" DLP and when I put everything back the HDMI quit. If I jiggle the connection in the back of the reciever I can usually get the picture but no sound. Changed HDMI cables with no joy! I guess I have to use component cable.:nono2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt

If your HDMI was working, and now is not, you have been hit by the hardware defect. To fix it, you either need to be very handy with a small soldering iron (if you own your 622), or you need to call Dish to get your 622 replaced.


----------



## rfowkes

Mark Lamutt said:


> If your HDMI was working, and now is not, you have been hit by the hardware defect. To fix it, you either need to be very handy with a small soldering iron (if you own your 622), or you need to call Dish to get your 622 replaced.


I had that exact thing happen to me the other day, *Mark*, when L3.60 spooled onto my ViP622s. All of a sudden my *Sharp Aquos HD LCD LC-20D30U* lost the ability to get an HDMI signal from the 622. (Other HDMI sources work just fine). HDMI worked fine with previous S/W versions and the Aquos. A call to Dish told me that they were aware of this "problem" and that a fix was being looked into. They indicated it was related to 3.60 (since 3.59 and previous versions worked fine as far as HDMI is concerned). Are you saying that my problem is something H/W related that just developed in one of my 622's (I have 3).

Incidentally, my other HDTV sets include (*all HDMI output from the 622s work on these sets*)

HP MD5880n 1080p DLP
Runco CL710 720p DLP FP (with HDMI -> DVI)
Panasonic Plasma TH-37PX50U


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Raf - that's exactly what I'm saying. The fact that it failed near the time that L360 spooled is completely coincidental. It failed because the connection between the HDMI port and the 622 motherboard failed.


----------



## Hunter Green

Mine also failed immediately after 360. Big coincidence getting bigger. I bet it turns out the "HDMI failure" problem is really several different problems with unrelated causes but the same effect.

On the other hand, that was also an unusually hot day here.


----------



## rfowkes

Mark Lamutt said:


> Raf - that's exactly what I'm saying. The fact that it failed near the time that L360 spooled is completely coincidental. It failed because the connection between the HDMI port and the 622 motherboard failed.


Thanks for the clarification,* Mark*. The obvious thing for me to do at this point (I'm not questioning your theory, just providing myself a way to verify this in my case) is to attach the offending 622 to a different display which is currently working with HDMI and 3.60. Obviously, if this display also suddenly loses the ability to use HDMI then it's definitely the individual 622's HDMI, and not the fault of a S/W upgrade to 3.60.

It's nice to have so many 622s. Nothing like spare parts. I assume that Dish does a swap out (New 622 sent out, old 622 sent back in the same or a provided box with an RMA and prepaid label. I have the full equipment coverage option.)



Take care.


----------



## PTS

Samsung 56" (HLS5687W) DLP.

I had my Dish system installed last Monday. I hooked up my HDMI on Friday and no picture! I called Dish Tech Support last night and the lady that answered was clueless. She had to search through her database and she got back to me with this response:

"We are aware of the issue. It's a software glitch and our engineers are working hard to fix it ASAP. A patch will be available within the next month. We cannot send you a new receiver because you will experience the same issue."


----------



## Mark Lamutt

PTS, keep calling back until you get a CSR that does know about this. It may take several calls.


----------



## HarryS

Mitsubishi 42" rear projection, no HDMI issues at all, with either 3.59 or 3.6


----------



## MVL999

I had no issues with my hdmi connection for 3 months. The other night it just went away. I hooked my dvd palyer using the same hdmi cable and it worked fine. They are going to send me a replacement receiver.At one pont I was able to get the picture back by jiggling the hdmi cable. After that no picture. I think it is a hardware issue. I tried different hdmi cables and different hdmi inputs on my tv,but still no picture or sound. I have a mitubishi dlp #WD-62628.


----------



## benn5325

Have had my Sony Grand Wega KDF-50E2000 hooked up with component cables for the last 3 weeks. Went out yesterday and got a Acoustic Research HDMI cable. NOTHING! 
I know this sounds stupid, but am I suppose to make a setting change somewhere to make this work? I switched the TV to Video 1 or 2, whatever the input number was for the HDMI.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

No, there's no setting on the 622. If it doesn't work, your HDMI port is toast.


----------



## jtendler

Sony SXRD KDS-R60XBR1 was working fine - and then I lost the audio - two days later lost all video - now running Component and Audio L/R instead


----------



## Squiglee

Well I have had a 622 since last winter and have had no problems with the HDMI connection. That is, until three days ago. Suddenly, no video. But a wiggle of the connector at the back of the 622 brought the picture back. Then it happened again today. It took a couple of wiggles of the connector but the video is fine now. By the way the box is very cool in its location with lots of ventilation near the floor.

So I decided to call DISH. The CSR acknowledeged that it is a known issue but told me the only solution is to use component. I use component from a DVD player to my Panasonic TH-42PX50U plasma and told her that this would be a real pain in the ass. She basically told me too bad. In fact I have both component and HDMI from the SAT box to the TV (all going thru a switching receiver) but I really prefer the PQ with HDMI.

If the connection fails again, I will do the CSR roulette to get a replacement. It is too bad that we have to spend our time doing their job.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Thanks Dish! V3.63 seems to have fixed the HDMI timing / handshake issue between my (Rev E) Vip622 and Philips 37PF7320A LCD flat panel. Good work guys!


----------



## PTS

I called Tech Support today and asked to speak to their "best VIP 622 tech guy" and the lady gladly transferred me. The person I spoke to actually seemed like they knew the 622 and its problems inside out.

They are sending me a new receiver ASAP for the HDMI issue I had. HDMI never worked for me. On my first call about a month ago, they told me that it didn't work because of software issues but this person implied it's definitely a hardware issue.


----------



## diospyros

51" Sony RP-CRT. HDMI has never worked. Received p363 a couple of days ago. Did hard reboot. HDMI still doesn't work. Will notify E*. 
This is my only complaint with VIP622. Everything else is fine from what I can see.


----------



## supersox

I have 2 different Syntax Olevia LT42HVi LCD tvs, the hdmi 622 connection works on one and not the other. I know the port on the one tv the the hdmi 622 does not work, (works with my hdmi LG dvd player) so I know it is not the tvs hdmi socket. The 622 hdmi works perfect on the "older by 3 months" tv...... This is the newer tv that it is not working. Maybe the software on the 2 tvs are different, since they were manufactured 3 months appart. Need to try to find the tvs software versions to see if they are different.


----------



## VinceH

Jeff McClellan said:


> Please indicate the brand of TV you have if you are having issues with the latest download for the 622.


Sony 55" LCD HD-TV. KDF-55XS955. HDMI Inputs. L363.

I've had my 622 for almost six months. No problem 'till this morning. Then BSOD (Black screen of death). I left the receiver on and the signal came back on several hours later. Then the BSOD (Black screen of death) came back about 20 minutes later. CSR said "we've been having problems with HDMI ever since the last software "update." Suggested I try component video - Bingo! Back on the air.

After reading the forum I called CS back to ask for a replacement, they switched me to a "receiver expert," who said it was a software problem, and to wait for the next update, which will occur in "early October."

BTW, you guys probably know this already, but pushing "0" bypasses the diagnostic tree and connect you to CS right away.


----------



## clarkbaker

Hi Posters..

I was running my 622 and all of a sudden... BAM!! BAM!! (watching food channel in HD).. and right as Emeril was gearing up.. and my HDMI port goes blank.

Total signal loss mid stream. Noted some brief 'blackouts' prior to this happening but assumed it was signal. It wasn't.

Plugged the blanked receiver in two other monitors.. a PC HDMI monitor and a Maxent monitor. Both showed.. NO SIGNAL for the HDMI port output.

Plugged my other VIP211 in.. and the TV worked great with at 1080i signal.

Looks like Dish Network might have some bad 622 ViPs running around.. and there is either an issue with the HDMI output hardware itself.. or there is a significant software issue.

Tech at Dish said a few things of interest.

1. They said some TV's are not compatible with the 622 HDMI output
2. They said some ViP622's have been returned and replaced by Dish for this very reason. 

What is odd about my failure is that the TV worked with the ViP622 while the TV was operating.. which means that it 'limped' along for awhile.. likely after a software update. I was running the most current software which I believe to be L3.63.


----------



## roguenode

Just had DishNetwork installed this past Sunday. No HDMI from the start. Component works fine, but is significantly lower quality on my Akai PDP4273M plasma. The HDMI cable and HDMI port on the are fine as I had my Insight Cable Motorolla HD dvr using it up until the install. Software on the 622 is L3.63. Quick call by installer to CSR yielded the "It's a software issue" response, but upon prompting by me, he did arrange for someone to come with another 622 this afternoon. 

I sure hope it's the box and not that the 622 won't jive with my tv. In case anyone else is running an Akai, the model I have is essentially the same as the PDP4225M. If anyone's had success with either Akai plasma coupled with the 622, please let me know.

EDIT: Update - Finally got my replacement 622 and the HDMI works fine out of the box. Using it with Toslink for sound and so far, so good. Software version is L3.65.


----------



## michaeltm99

I have a Westinghouse LVM-42w2. It initially worked with the ViP622, but the HDMI port failed about 3 weeks after the hookup. I have been waiting for the software update with hopes it would fix the problem, but so far no go. My software is L3.63.

Anyone else have this problem? Any luck? Any solutions? Any news? I would appreciate it!

Thanks.

Michael T M


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Michael, you need to read the other threads about HDMI. If yours worked initially, and then stopped working, your HDMI port failed, and you will need to get your 622 replaced. It's a hardware issue, not a software issue.


----------



## ibglowin

Please le me know if your new 622 fixes the problem. I just dropped $2K on a new 42" LG LCD with PVR. I got rid of my Boom Box Panasonic (see Avatar). Was all excited about hooking up an HDMI cable for the first time in my life having an all digital picture on one of my HDTVs.

HDMI would NOT work. Called advanced tech support and they read me the same line of crap about software issue. Since I have never used an HDMI before this I don't have any idea if the HDMI on my box works or not.

Wonder if I should call back and ask for a replacement just to see.



PTS said:


> I called Tech Support today and asked to speak to their "best VIP 622 tech guy" and the lady gladly transferred me. The person I spoke to actually seemed like they knew the 622 and its problems inside out.
> 
> They are sending me a new receiver ASAP for the HDMI issue I had. HDMI never worked for me. On my first call about a month ago, they told me that it didn't work because of software issues but this person implied it's definitely a hardware issue.


----------



## clarkbaker

I think the darn thing is totally 'fragged'.

1. Maxent HDMI Monitor. 34" LCD. Failed to get a HDMI picture from the 622 ViP
a. The ViP211 did put one up on the Maxent 34"

2. Dish Networks own 40" Dish HDTV. Failed to get a HDMI picture from the 622 ViP.
a. My ViP211 and 811 did get a picture up on the DishNetwork HDTV 40"

3. Acer 24" Computer Monitor did not get a HDMI picture from the 622 ViP.
a. My ViP211 and 811 did get a picture up on the Acer 24

I think I need to disclose however the the ViP 622 DID work work for awhile on all three sets and then it blacked out. I think the hardware fragged more than a software issue.. but maybe this will help.. or I have the three HDTV monitors that don't work with the software. Who knows.

Good News. Dish is stepping up and getting a replacement out to me.



Jeff McClellan said:


> Please indicate the brand of TV you have if you are having issues with the latest download for the 622.


----------



## Bullwinkle501

Got a Sony SXRD KDS50a2000 two weeks ago and got the 622 last week. Have been keeping my fingers crossed about the HDMI thing. So far, no problems.

Did I mention that the picture is amazing?

One more thing about the HDMI issue: Do you guys who have the problem have good ventillation around the box itself? I am a computer professional and we have found that certain types of devices and certain port types are extremely prone to overheating failure. Perhaps the HDMI port in the 622 is one of them. Especially those people who have had two of them fail after working for a while.

So if you get a second one, make sure it has lots of room to breathe. It might help.


----------



## SJ HART

Mark Lamutt said:


> Michael, you need to read the other threads about HDMI. If yours worked initially, and then stopped working, your HDMI port failed, and you will need to get your 622 replaced. It's a hardware issue, not a software issue.


I wonder why folks still get "wait for a software update" from DISH? SJ


----------



## gxshiem

It finally happened to me!
After 3 problem free months it has finally happened to me. I was watching tv when I decided to watch an HD-DVD movie. Well, after the movie I tried to turn on the 622 and there was no picture. I tried everything, disconnecting/reconnecting, resetting, unplugging, etc. Nothing worked, I could only watch through component. Component looks amazingly bad btw. I WANT HDMI!
Anyway, I have software version L3.65 and my tv is a Pioneer PDP-4361HD.


----------



## SJ HART

Send it back and don't let any CSR give you "it will be fixed by the next software release" because they are wrong. I had two 622s do the same thing. Both were replaced by DISH and so far HDMI is working great. SJ


----------



## Hunter Green

Well, there's like 50 hours of stuff recorded on mine, and a jillion timers set up, so sending it back just doesn't seem worth it. My component output looked fine once I calibrated it to match what the HDMI had been set to.

If I had a way to send it back without losing all my settings, timers, and recordings, I'd do it in a flash.


----------



## ibglowin

I think I may "pretend" mine died this weekend so I can get a replacement to try out. I supect we are being told its a software issue just so they don't have a zillion come back due to bad boards on the first batches. Even Charlie said on a previous Charlie Chat that they had resolved the HDMI issues on all but a few obscure TV's (like Vizio, etc.)

I want my HDMI!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The Vizio HDMI problem has been solved as of L3.63.


----------



## ibglowin

Which leads me to believe this is NOT a software issue even more so.


----------



## Ken McPherson

Mark Lamutt said:


> The Vizio HDMI problem has been solved as of L3.63.


Thanks for mentioning that. Yesterday tech support told me the fix was yet to come. As a result of your comment, I doubl-checked, and indeed my hdmi is working again. It's about time!

Ken


----------



## Rotryrkt

I had to get mine replaced due to a dead HDMI port out of the box. Mine never worked. I finally went out and bought a DVD recorder with HDMI output and it worked fine on both my HD TV's. So I figured I had plenty of proof, and sure enough, Dish replaced the bad unit without any arguments. My new one arrived yesterday and it works perfectly. It is a version "F" where the bad unit was an "E" and made by JVC. The new one says DISH Network on the front panel and it is a brand new unit. 

The HDMI port seems more robust on this one as the cable clicked in and seems to be held more solidly than the original unit. HDMI looks great on my RCA DLP and the image completely fills the screen, unlike the old 921!


----------



## bs0

Frack me!

OK, so what's the deal with the HDMI inputs? I got the 5070HD yesterday - and from my dish HD DVR VIP622, hooked up both component video/RCA audio and HDMI inputs from the DVR to the TV. Only the input with the component video works. I get no picture or sound on the HDMI inputs. I have no other way to test this as i do not yet have a DVD with HDMI input....I recently swapped this TV from a Sony SXRD and the Sony worked fine with HDMI inputs....So, i assume the DVR is fine...

any thoughts??...i haven't rung Dish or Pioneer yet..I can't imagine the pioneer inputs would be flat out dead right out of the box...

bs


----------



## geneband

stol said:


> No problems with HDMI


The only trouble I have with the cable is I have be careful moving the unit or I lose signal from the VIP622.


----------



## ibglowin

OK,

I just swapped out my 622's (no easy feat) and sure enough the 622 in the living room (which is a Rev E unit) worked just fine via HDMI on my new LG TV. I was told by the first CSR it was a software issue. She either lied or was just clueless. Anyway the Rev E unit connected the first time instantly. Both are running L3.65.

The other unit is a Rev D 622. It wouldn't connect via HDMI for nothing and I have never had anything except a Component cable for the last two months connected to it so it was DOA obviously.

If you have a Rev D unit or earlier and are experiencing HDMI failure, get it swapped out, its a hardware issue more than likely!


----------



## clarkbaker

This is a follow up to my earlier post...

Dish did send a new ViP 622 with considerable cajoling... and to my great pleasure.. pleased to report that I have the only working ViP 622 on the DBSTalk board. (just kidding).

I've heard more than a few issues. 3.65 seems to have cleared up many of them.. but with 3.65 on mine.. and the HDMI port working. I'm good.

Go Dish!!



clarkbaker said:


> I think the darn thing is totally 'fragged'.
> 
> 1. Maxent HDMI Monitor. 34" LCD. Failed to get a HDMI picture from the 622 ViP
> a. The ViP211 did put one up on the Maxent 34"
> 
> 2. Dish Networks own 40" Dish HDTV. Failed to get a HDMI picture from the 622 ViP.
> a. My ViP211 and 811 did get a picture up on the DishNetwork HDTV 40"
> 
> 3. Acer 24" Computer Monitor did not get a HDMI picture from the 622 ViP.
> a. My ViP211 and 811 did get a picture up on the Acer 24
> 
> I think I need to disclose however the the ViP 622 DID work work for awhile on all three sets and then it blacked out. I think the hardware fragged more than a software issue.. but maybe this will help.. or I have the three HDTV monitors that don't work with the software. Who knows.
> 
> Good News. Dish is stepping up and getting a replacement out to me.


----------



## ibglowin

The replacement 622 arrived this week. It is a rev E unit as well. It took a few days to watch and dump everything off the old 622 to DVD-R but I finally did yesterday afternoon. Hooked up the new replacement 622 and the HDMI worked perfectly right off the bat. No problems so far.



ibglowin said:


> OK,
> 
> I just swapped out my 622's (no easy feat) and sure enough the 622 in the living room (which is a Rev E unit) worked just fine via HDMI on my new LG TV. I was told by the first CSR it was a software issue. She either lied or was just clueless. Anyway the Rev E unit connected the first time instantly. Both are running L3.65.
> 
> The other unit is a Rev D 622. It wouldn't connect via HDMI for nothing and I have never had anything except a Component cable for the last two months connected to it so it was DOA obviously.
> 
> If you have a Rev D unit or earlier and are experiencing HDMI failure, get it swapped out, its a hardware issue more than likely!


----------



## slikkrock

I have quickly perused this thread and haven't found a similar problem. 

I received my 622 when they initially came out. Since I received the 622 i've used component video. However, this weekend I tried the HDMI from the 622 into my HDMI equipped receiver. I had no problem with the video, but the HDMI did not carry 5.1 signals or dolby digital even though they were being broadcasted that way. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Ron Barry

Yeah.. it is not currently support on the 622. Only support DD 2.0. Here is a link to the issue discussed. Feature Enhancement and there are some reports it will be fixed in the future

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=63920&highlight=Dolby+HDMI+5.1


----------



## slikkrock

Ron Barry said:



> Yeah.. it is not currently support on the 622. Only support DD 2.0. Here is a link to the issue discussed. Feature Enhancement and there are some reports it will be fixed in the future
> 
> Sorry about that, I noticed the other thread as soon as I posted. Thanks.


----------



## BobMurdoch

The HDMI out port died on my 2nd 622 after 6 weeks of working fine. This is identical to what happened to me with my first box. 6 weeks of no problems, then BAM the port is dead. Grrr... Had to disconnect my DVD recorder from the TV and I am now using my XBox 360 again for DVD watching....

Sony KP57WV600 TV with a DVI input (monster cable converter used at back of 622 - receiver doesn't move and it has 6 inches of air above it in a corner cabinet with two doorknob size holes drilled in every shelf to run cables and help vent out hot air, as well as a huge hole cut in the back with 6 inches of clearance from the wall...

CMon guys it has been 6 months to fix this "software" problem..... how about a fix???!!?


----------



## VinceH

I posted three weeks ago about losing the HDMI output, and having CS say it was a software problem (yeah, right), and I should use the component outputs until the new software came out. 

Yesterday the component outputs died. I still had audio, but the only video was faint thin red and blue lines. So I hooked the receiver to the composite video out and called CS. The replacement 622 should be here Wednesday. Now to record all the saved programs before I ship the unit back.


----------



## SJ HART

VinceH said:


> I posted three weeks ago about losing the HDMI output, and having CS say it was a software problem (yeah, right), and I should use the component outputs until the new software came out.
> 
> Yesterday the component outputs died. I still had audio, but the only video was faint thin red and blue lines. So I hooked the receiver to the composite video out and called CS. The replacement 622 should be here Wednesday. Now to record all the saved programs before I ship the unit back.


Well, at least they didn't tell you to use the composite or SVHS output until they updated their software...


----------



## Rodsman

Just lost my HDMI link with my 622. Soft and hard reboots have no effect and the only way to get it back is to disconnet the cable from 622 and tv (I am using a dvi>hdmi cable as I had a 921 before this) and then reinsert both. Really a pain. As always I have many things recorded I need to watch and don't want to lose all of those so can anyone suggest a component selector that I might try until and if this issue is sorted out? My Sony only has two component inputs which I'm currently using for an Xbox and DVD player...sigh and thanks. 

I have not had any problems until two days ago and am sorry to join this particular club.:nono2:


----------



## ibglowin

I have an older Sony as well that only has Component connections. I bought 2 months too early as the DVI model came out right after that.:eek2:

There is a power seller on ebay that sells a 3X1 Component selector for about $80. It comes with a remote and even has both optical and composite inputs and outputs that switch automatically as you change inputs. I have had one for about 6 months now with no problems. Works perfect and you can't beat the price thats for sure. You can find others at RAMelectronics and Digital Connection and even Monoprice but I didn't see one with all these features for this small amount of $$$ when I was looking. YMMV as they say!



Rodsman said:


> can anyone suggest a component selector that I might try until and if this issue is sorted out? My Sony only has two component inputs which I'm currently using for an Xbox and DVD player...sigh and thanks.


----------



## David_Levin

Component Selector: If you're looking for something cheap/temporary, I've herd of people using mechanical RCA AV selectors for component (haven't tried it myself - saw one in operation - seemed fine).


----------



## SJ HART

Rodsman said:


> Just lost my HDMI link with my 622. Soft and hard reboots have no effect and the only way to get it back is to disconnet the cable from 622 and tv (I am using a dvi>hdmi cable as I had a 921 before this) and then reinsert both. Really a pain. I have not had any problems until two days ago and am sorry to join this particular club.:nono2:


Same thing happen with me. Finally, even disconnecting the cable and reconnecting would not help as the HDMI output died.... SJ


----------



## busyboy

Jeff McClellan said:


> Please indicate the brand of TV you have if you are having issues with the latest download for the 622.


Have both Vizio 50 plasma P50 HDTV and 46 LCD GV46L. Until a month ago had the HDMI video loss only 1 or 2 twice in 4 months. Since September have it very frequently. If you change from component input back to HDMI you clear the software issue.

Dish CS told me they are only installing with component until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Mustang Dave

Received my replacement 622 on Thursday after a phone call three days earlier to CS. I was told the HDMI failure was "a software issue and we are replacing the receivers." I was tempted to argue the logic behind replacing hardware for a software issue but I figured that would probably be a fruitless discussion. I have a Panasonic TH-50PX60U.


----------



## stixx

Ive had the 622 for about a month now and the HDMI died today. I have mine connected to a Samsung HL-S7178W.


----------



## David_Levin

stixx said:


> Ive had the 622 for about a month now and the HDMI died today. I have mine connected to a Samsung HL-S7178W.


Thanks for that message.

Let's us know that the latest models still haven't been corrected.


----------



## stixx

So I called Dish to tell them that my HDMI port died. As expected, his comment was that it is related to a known "software issue". the funny part is that he refused to replace my 622 since its a software and not a hardware issue supposedly.

anyone experience this same level of "customer service"?


----------



## SJ HART

They are wrong. Call again.


----------



## jcrobso

I just got my 622. I have Phillips 26" CRT 1080i set, the DHMI worked for about one hour. I'm now using component. John


----------



## retexan599

November 4, 2006 
On approximately this date the HDMI signal from my ViP622 stopped working; no picture, no sound. HDMI does not respond to wiggling the connectors, unplug/re-plug, power off/on, etc. Signal from ViP622 to TV via component connectors works but HDMI does not. The HDMI had been working fine for the 15 weeks since installation in July 2006. The ViP622 is a Version D. HDTV is a Philips PF9631D. I have a service call in to DISH. Appreciative of all the good posts on this topic here.


----------



## Andy64

My 7 or 8 month old 622 HDMI output doesn't work with anything I can find. No pix, no sound, nada. I didn't try it until about a month ago. So far I've connected it to:

Sony 40XBR800 HD CRT TV
Panasonic TC-26LX600 LCD TV
InFocus SP777 front Projector
DVDO VP30 video processor.

Using the same cable, I've connected an OPPO 970 DVD player to each of those and it works with all of them.

Dish CSR gave the familiar "its an known software problem, they are working on it ......." response. Her manager was supposed to call me when they said the only way they would replace it was if I agreed that, if the new one didn't work either, they would not send another. 

Her manager was supposed to call me - hasn't (nearly 24hours later).

I think I need to try again.

Can someone tell me where I find the 622 version number? It sounds like newer versions are more likely to work - I need to see what I have now.


----------



## SonicBee777

Andy64 said:


> Can someone tell me where I find the 622 version number? It sounds like newer versions are more likely to work - I need to see what I have now.


Look on back of unit, stick-on label with "Model: ViP622 DVR" at top of label. Look at the printing between the two bar codes, pick the last letter, that's your "version." Mine ends with an "E".


----------



## DustynW

Has anyone had success with the 622 HDMI working with a Samsung HLN DLP? This would be with an HDMI - DVI cable or adapter. Thanks!


----------



## Andy64

SonicBee777 said:


> Look on back of unit, stick-on label with "Model: ViP622 DVR" at top of label. Look at the printing between the two bar codes, pick the last letter, that's your "version." Mine ends with an "E".


Thanks. Mine's a rev D.

Still no call.


----------



## astropin

DustynW said:


> Has anyone had success with the 622 HDMI working with a Samsung HLN DLP? This would be with an HDMI - DVI cable or adapter. Thanks!


YES! I have a Samsung HLN617W and after ripping the head off a CSR got them to send me a new 622. Guess what it works perfectly (HDMI to DVI.....through a switcher no less). My old one never worked and every time I called they gave me the "software" song and dance. This is bull****, Dish is lying to everyone about this issue......it's not software!


----------



## bamahd

I'm running an LG 42LB1 DR with the 622. My original 622 HDMI quit after about 1 month of use. Dish said it was a software issue and sent me a replacement and so far I haven't had any problems. Like Maxfli500 I am afraid to move my 622 for fear that it will cease to work. Dish says that if it dies again they will not send me another because they are working on the software and will download it when resolved. Is the 3.58 the fix and when was it sent to the receivers? Also, like lujan I have found that by turning on the tv first, giving it a second to boot up then turning on the 622 the connection seems to work a little smoother. Probably just my imagination. One more question, what is a rev E unit?


----------



## DustynW

astropin said:


> YES! I have a Samsung HLN617W and after ripping the head off a CSR got them to send me a new 622. Guess what it works perfectly (HDMI to DVI.....through a switcher no less). My old one never worked and every time I called they gave me the "software" song and dance. This is bull****, Dish is lying to everyone about this issue......it's not software!


Astropin,

What revision is your 622 box?

Thanks!


----------



## astropin

bamahd said:


> I'm running an LG 42LB1 DR with the 622. My original 622 HDMI quit after about 1 month of use. Dish said it was a software issue and sent me a replacement and so far I haven't had any problems. Like Maxfli500 I am afraid to move my 622 for fear that it will cease to work. Dish says that if it dies again they will not send me another because they are working on the software and will download it when resolved. Is the 3.58 the fix and when was it sent to the receivers? Also, like lujan I have found that by turning on the tv first, giving it a second to boot up then turning on the 622 the connection seems to work a little smoother. Probably just my imagination. One more question, what is a rev E unit?


I really don't think it has anything to do with software.


----------



## kikkenit2

I want to use a monoprice hdmi 5x1 switch with my 2 622's. One is version A and the other version D. Like others here E* told me hdmi has been "turned off" for awhile. So if I upgrade to a version E box then will the hdmi out be turned on? I also need the 5.1 digital sound to pass through hdmi as the switch doesn't have toslink. Is this working also? The only other problem I have with 622/v3.65 is audio choppiness sometimes. By the way hdmi audio and video output is fine with my D* HR10 and HR20.


----------



## killzone

I have a revision F and a revision H box. Both seem to be working fine via HDMI. My TV's are a Samsung LN-S4695D, and a Syntax LT32HV. I've had these boxes running for about a month now.

Interestingly enough, I haven't had any glitches at all with the revision H box, but on the F, one of the tuners once lost it's live buffer and I had to reboot it.

In any case, it's doubtful that these HDMI issues are software. It sounds like they are trying to work out all the kinks in the hardware and are just trying to stall so they don't have to keep sending out replacement boxes.


----------



## SJ HART

astropin said:


> I really don't think it has anything to do with software.


I think everyone understands this is a hardware issue. Not sure why they keep dishing  out the "software issue" garbage. Anyone know why they are doing this? I know that their engineers are not dummies.... SJ


----------



## gnm313-1

There was a software problem for some non-compliant TVs, but Let's face it, they can't publicly announce that they have a hardware problem. This would give their competition ammunition against them. Not only that, but people that don't even use HDMI would want a new box before their warranty expires just in case they do need it some day.


----------



## James Long

gnm313 said:


> There was a software problem for some non-compliant TVs, but Let's face it, they can't publicly announce that they have a hardware problem. This would give their competition ammunition against them. Not only that, but people that don't even use HDMI would want a new box before their warranty expires just in case they do need it some day.


They already HAVE announced that there is a hardware problem.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=628638#post628638


----------



## killzone

I think their answer is a bunch of bs. While it's true that HDMI connectors are a little flimsy, they don't get moved around much - if at all. I know my 622's haven't been moved around since I set them up. People have reported having their HDMI working fine for months and then suddenly cutting out. Something is flimsy, but I'd be more inclinded to believe it's their circuit board.

Unless the air currents moving around the room cause the HDMI cables to wiggle, I just don't buy this excuse. If this were a general problem, then people would be reporting these problems left and right with their TV's, DVD's etc.


----------



## James Long

HDMI connectors come in two types. The type that is on the cable and the type that is on the motherboard. I'll give you one more guess which connector E* is referring to. 

Personally I don't want to dismiss software problems 100%. Any time you have a problem that can be solved by unplugging and replugging a cable or turning off then on the TV set it is more than a hardware issue.


----------



## Hunter Green

I haven't been doing this that long, but I've never heard of anyone else's HDMI connectors failing. I'm sure the other five in my system have not had any problems. And I know mine didn't die when it was being moved; it died on an especially hot day.

Anyway, it worked out for me in the end because I ended up needing the HDMI port on my TV for something else so I probably would have moved to component anyway. But it is irksome anyway.


----------



## dishmaniak

I am planning to buy the 622vip with a sony bravia xbr2 40' 1080p do you guys think I will have problems


----------



## michaeltm99

I have software rev. L3.65, with a Westinghouse LVM-42w2 HD Monitor... which kicked ass for the month the HDMI port worked. That was... ummm 6 months ago. They won't replace either my (purchased) 622 or 211 because software fixes should do the job. Well I've waited through 3 updates and nothing. 

They told me to take it to a Dish retailer and they could physically test the ports. How are they going to do this? I've gone through my process of elimination. I am nearing the end of my warranty. 

Is this an issue that could raise a class action suit?


----------



## rcpilotjae

I'm a newbie here but having a problem that I seem to be reading a lot about right here.

I have the VIP622 along with a Hitachi 60V500A. The Hitachi has worked flawlessly from the get go (2 years). I've had the VIP622 for about six months now and it too had worked flawlessly, at least up to now.

Yea, my HDMI port went dead. Now all was working fine (even after the most recent software update telling me my HD was corrupt, which thank god I didn't believe so I re-booted and it worked not needing to format) even the HDMI port as I was receiving Hi Def. So the other night (3 days now) I switch over to Hi Def to watch a program and nothing. Dead, black screen. First thing I thought of was the TV, nope, not the TV after checking it. So I figured it's the VIP622. I did everything I read here, like switching from 1080i to 720p, etc, etc; all failing. I then decided to check all the cables as I've built up quite a system. All cables are in good working order. Still no Hi Def. So I decide to take a set of component RGB cables and try it. Sure enough it works. 

Now you can't tell me that it's a flimsy design and the HDMI's are breaking. Why would it work perfectly for six months then all of a sudden stop? If the HDMI port is not working why would the RGB composite work? Both should go down if they're on the same circuit. I can't say if it's software or not as I can't remember exactly when the newest software update was put on my 622 and when I last viewed Hi Def. But to just quit working is very odd. 

I'm thinking something is wrong on the software end of things, but then again is it possible for a HDMI port just to stop working? Has anyone else's HDMI port just quit working? Could it be hardware and if so should I ask for a new one?

Thanks...!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Welcome rcpilotjae, 

To answer your question, yes, this has happened to a number of users, in fact if you scan through all 8 pages of this thread and probably through other threads it's not all that uncommon for the HDMI problem to manifest itself this way. CSRs have indicated that this is a software problem to some users and a hardware problem to others. I'd suggest calling in and seeing what Dish has to say. If it doesn't get fixed in a software update before your warranty expires you may want to push for a replacement.


----------



## Beer Kahuna

rcpilotjae said:


> I'm a newbie here but having a problem that I seem to be reading a lot about right here.
> 
> I have the VIP622 along with a Hitachi 60V500A. The Hitachi has worked flawlessly from the get go (2 years). I've had the VIP622 for about six months now and it too had worked flawlessly, at least up to now.
> 
> Yea, my HDMI port went dead. Now all was working fine (even after the most recent software update telling me my HD was corrupt, which thank god I didn't believe so I re-booted and it worked not needing to format) even the HDMI port as I was receiving Hi Def. So the other night (3 days now) I switch over to Hi Def to watch a program and nothing. Dead, black screen. First thing I thought of was the TV, nope, not the TV after checking it. So I figured it's the VIP622. I did everything I read here, like switching from 1080i to 720p, etc, etc; all failing. I then decided to check all the cables as I've built up quite a system. All cables are in good working order. Still no Hi Def. So I decide to take a set of component RGB cables and try it. Sure enough it works.
> 
> Now you can't tell me that it's a flimsy design and the HDMI's are breaking. Why would it work perfectly for six months then all of a sudden stop? If the HDMI port is not working why would the RGB composite work? Both should go down if they're on the same circuit. I can't say if it's software or not as I can't remember exactly when the newest software update was put on my 622 and when I last viewed Hi Def. But to just quit working is very odd.
> 
> I'm thinking something is wrong on the software end of things, but then again is it possible for a HDMI port just to stop working? Has anyone else's HDMI port just quit working? Could it be hardware and if so should I ask for a new one?
> 
> Thanks...!


Yes, my "HDMI" connector just failed after working fine for the last 7-8 months. I knew it was the physical connection because I could make the picture come and go by wiggling the cable at the back of the receiver. That worked for a few days and then it started failing regularly until wiggling the cable no longer restored the picture. The Dish CSR tried to go down the software/tv compatability path until I told them abut wiggling the cable. I also have another 622 and a 942 and I swapped my Sony for my Samsung (which works w/ both my 942 and my other 622) and I still had no picture. This was last Monday. I received my replacement 622 a few days later. The new one works perfectly.


----------



## bamahd

rcpilotjae said:


> I'm a newbie here but having a problem that I seem to be reading a lot about right here.
> 
> I have the VIP622 along with a Hitachi 60V500A. The Hitachi has worked flawlessly from the get go (2 years). I've had the VIP622 for about six months now and it too had worked flawlessly, at least up to now.
> 
> Yea, my HDMI port went dead. Now all was working fine (even after the most recent software update telling me my HD was corrupt, which thank god I didn't believe so I re-booted and it worked not needing to format) even the HDMI port as I was receiving Hi Def. So the other night (3 days now) I switch over to Hi Def to watch a program and nothing. Dead, black screen. First thing I thought of was the TV, nope, not the TV after checking it. So I figured it's the VIP622. I did everything I read here, like switching from 1080i to 720p, etc, etc; all failing. I then decided to check all the cables as I've built up quite a system. All cables are in good working order. Still no Hi Def. So I decide to take a set of component RGB cables and try it. Sure enough it works.
> 
> Now you can't tell me that it's a flimsy design and the HDMI's are breaking. Why would it work perfectly for six months then all of a sudden stop? If the HDMI port is not working why would the RGB composite work? Both should go down if they're on the same circuit. I can't say if it's software or not as I can't remember exactly when the newest software update was put on my 622 and when I last viewed Hi Def. But to just quit working is very odd.
> 
> I'm thinking something is wrong on the software end of things, but then again is it possible for a HDMI port just to stop working? Has anyone else's HDMI port just quit working? Could it be hardware and if so should I ask for a new one?
> 
> Thanks...!


In my original post I wrote that dish called it a software issue. As of this writing it has been 8 months and I am still reading reports of the VIP 622 hdmi output not working and dish saying it is a "software issue". I wish you the best of luck in resolving this issue. Wouldn't it be nice if dish read this forum? Or do they?


----------



## humara

philips 42" plasma. latest firmware v1.5
software version : l365

all clear on the northern front


----------



## rcpilotjae

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm at a loss here. First, no wiggling issues, so that leaves the broken HDMI connector OK in that respect. After 6 months (or more) it just stopped working. That's very odd considering the unit has had no problems from the start. (Must have gotten lucky for once! :lol: )

The HD is working with the RGB composite cables but I can see a noticeable decline in picture quality. The HDMI port was much better. I haven't called Dish yet for fear of getting a story told to me. But will do so next week just to hear the response. Who knows? Maybe they'll just send me a new one. :eek2: 

I'm not an electrical engineer, but it seems to me if the HDMI port goes dead, so would part of the RGB ports. Unless they're totally separated circuits, which I doubt. (But could be wrong.) What I'm saying is one port shouldn't work unless the other works too. Some where along the line both ports should go out. 

I'll let you know what Dish has to say. All I want is my HDMI port working again.


----------



## AVITWeb

rcpilotjae said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I'm at a loss here. First, no wiggling issues, so that leaves the broken HDMI connector OK in that respect. After 6 months (or more) it just stopped working. That's very odd considering the unit has had no problems from the start. (Must have gotten lucky for once! :lol: )
> 
> The HD is working with the RGB composite cables but I can see a noticeable decline in picture quality. The HDMI port was much better. I haven't called Dish yet for fear of getting a story told to me. But will do so next week just to hear the response. Who knows? Maybe they'll just send me a new one. :eek2:
> 
> I'm not an electrical engineer, but it seems to me if the HDMI port goes dead, so would part of the RGB ports. Unless they're totally separated circuits, which I doubt. (But could be wrong.) What I'm saying is one port shouldn't work unless the other works too. Some where along the line both ports should go out.
> 
> I'll let you know what Dish has to say. All I want is my HDMI port working again.


I could be wrong here...and those more experienced, please tell me. But it seems as though there is the possibility of the HDMI port being located to the area in the box that may cause the most heat? I mean something failing one day after months of working just seems to be heat related to me. And it makes some sense especially hearing about the "wiggling" issue. The solder points could be done very poorly (come on now its probably done in Mexico - no offense to anyone), and the heat is enough to weaken the connections.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Hunter Green

rcpilotjae said:


> The HD is working with the RGB composite cables but I can see a noticeable decline in picture quality. The HDMI port was much better.


Two things to check. First, did you mean component or composite? Composite is not HD.

Second, your TV probably lets you calibrate each port differently. Did you set the component port to the same settings the HDMI port was set to? That can make a big difference in PQ.

I believe for most people component can give PQ just as good as HDMI if they take the time to set it up right. Far preferable to swapping out your 622 every few months (and losing all your programming and timers). But there's probably some TVs where that's just not true.


----------



## David_Levin

rcpilotjae said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I'm at a loss here. First, no wiggling issues, so that leaves the broken HDMI connector OK in that respect. After 6 months (or more) it just stopped working. That's very odd considering the unit has had no problems from the start. (Must have gotten lucky for once! :lol: )


Just cause wiggling doesn't make a difference doesn't mean it's not the connector. You should really reread all the threads. I tend to post more at the "other" forum because I'm turned off by the AVS censoring of links to other places (or I'd provide some links).

This is a VERY common failure. I had an HDMI port that failed after months of working. Since Dish was spewing the Software story and refusing to repair, I was forced to open it up. One pin of the connector was no longer soldered to the circuit board.

I resoldered the pin (VERY tricky for the unexperienced) and the HDMI has been working since.


rcpilotjae said:


> I'm not an electrical engineer, but it seems to me if the HDMI port goes dead, so would part of the RGB ports. Unless they're totally separated circuits, which I doubt. (But could be wrong.) What I'm saying is one port shouldn't work unless the other works too. Some where along the line both ports should go out.


Of course they are separate circuits (I am an Electrical Engineer) and obviously separate connectors (which is where the failure is). Since the component is coming off a Digital to Ananlog converter and the HDMI is not.

Also, HDMI is probably fed through an extra i.c. to provide the HDCP enctyption (not on Component).


----------



## David_Levin

AVITWeb said:


> I could be wrong here...and those more experienced, please tell me. But it seems as though there is the possibility of the HDMI port being located to the area in the box that may cause the most heat? I mean something failing one day after months of working just seems to be heat related to me. And it makes some sense especially hearing about the "wiggling" issue. The solder points could be done very poorly (come on now its probably done in Mexico - no offense to anyone), and the heat is enough to weaken the connections.


Again, this has been discussed it great detail at the other forum.

The problem is not the soldering, it's the design. This is a surface mount connector. This type of connection CANNOT tolerate stress. If the solder points do not break, any stress will pull of the PADS (connection points) off the surface of the PCB (realize these are on top not through the board).

Soldering the connector to the PCB then screwing the connector to the chassis is putting way too much stress on the solder points (the back of the 622 is pulling the connector away from the pcb).

Combine that with the movement from (even minor) thermal stress (chassis and PCB don't expand/contract at same thermal rate), and eventually the solder points break loose.

After the repair (around 6 months ago), I loosened the hdmi/chassis mounting screws on both my 622s. No failures since. BUT I have to be VERY careful of cable movement/hanging since the port is no longer supported by the chassis.

I don't recommend this unless you want to risk your warrenty, but my actions support my theory.


----------



## rcpilotjae

*AVITWeb*:

I don't think you're too far off here. With the stress and heat combined on the HDMI connector I can easily see where the solder joints can pop off.

*Hunter Green*:

Yes, I meant, component. A slip of the keyboard. (Actually my old mind that doesn't function as well as it once did.) But as they say, learn something new everyday. I did not know the ports could be calibrated. Is this part of the internal color adjustments (the ones most folks would have a pro come in and set)? I haven't seen anything like this with my set, but then again there's a lot of adjustment features I haven't messed around with (yet). The HDMI output was definitely clearer or sharper than the component RGB. And if I could set it up to be almost as good as the HDMI port, well, two ports are better than one.....

*David_Levin*:

Thank you for that reply. While not an engineer, I'm not a total novice to electronics and you made perfect sense to me, with a perfect answer. Now I realise the two circuits are totally different. (Some thing I should have thought of myself, but my mind seems to be in other places when I need it the most...LOL). In fact I'm experienced enough to re-solder a surface mount connector with no problem and have the fine tools and solder pencil to do it. At this point it would be less hassle for me to open the unit and see if in fact it is just a lose or broken solder joint. This seems to be the most logical failure point to me. I just don't believe in the software theory.

Doing the check to see if it's just a failed solder joint is a far better method than having to replace the unit every six months or so. Since I've gotten one that seems to work flawlessly (other than this problem) I'd be more inclined to keep it rather than get a refurbished unit from Dish.


----------



## Hunter Green

I don't know how your TV works, but most if not all HD sets have some means to calibrate colors and settings for ideal PQ, and generally allow you to use different settings on each port. Calibration is best done using a DVD or test patterns designed for the purpose.

You'll find that the default settings are actually pretty bad on most TVs, partially because of odd historical things (like cranking up Sharpness, a setting which has outlived its purpose) and in an attempt to make the TV look good in the store, not your living room.


----------



## jcrobso

I got my VIP622 in late November, I have Phillips 26" CRT HDTV, HDMI work for about 30 min then quit. John


----------



## Halsey101

Toshiba 50HP66 Plasma.. HDMI is not working at all


----------



## Allin4greeN

I just ordered a replacement for my v.C 622. HDMI is not working with a Vizio P50HDTV10A plasma.

I've had this 622 for about 8 months with minor issues aside from the non-functioning HDMI (occasional spontaneous reboots and glitchy OTA recording) but, until I was ready to make changes in my set-up that necessitated using HDMI, was content to live with it.

I hope the new 622 is stable with a functioning HDMI port. Does anyone know what version/revision the 622 is up to, F? G?


----------



## rcpilotjae

*Hunter*:

Absolutely correct. The settings in the store are totally different from a home environment. Yes, I have a test disk to do my trimming with. Makes life that much easier. Yes, on my set there's adjustments for everything. I haven't had the time yet to take the 622 apart and see if it's a bad solder joint, but I got to believe it is after working for so long. I hope to get to it this coming week. I'll let you know how I make out.

Oh, and after some tweaks the component RGB is looking a lot better.


----------



## Jason_R

ok i have used my 622 and samsung 46" for months, my son and i played PS3 all day today and when the wife got home we tried to kick the TV on, no signal, i did all the normal resets, my 2ndary tv was working fine. so i put on the component cables...nothing, i use an HDMI to DVI from the 622 to the samsung and audio cables. I also had no audio with the component or HDMI to DVI.

I can't be messing around with this with only one week before the big game. my wife is about done , we started with the 921 years ago, RMA-ed 4, then went to the 942, RMA-ed 2 of those, now the 622 had not an issue one for months and now bam...come on dish we pay a premium for the best HD available get it fixed...what do i do now?


----------



## Ron Barry

Jason..

If you are not getting anything through component and you have rebooted, then you did not run into an HDMI issues. You should still be able to get something using component. Remember audio does not go through component so if you were getting audio through your HDMI which since you have DVI you could not be then you should be getting this through optical. 

Ok... If you have optical make sure your A/V receiver is set up so that the optical is set for the right input. These things can be tricky for sure so before you declare no audio check the RCA audio and also make sure you don't have a wrong setting on the receiver. (It is very easy to do and I have done it myself more than once).

Now if you have lost your HDMI video.. Most likely you connector has gone out. I would get in contact with Dish tomorrow and push to have one sent out. Going to have to do a swap out if you really want the HDMI. If you are cool with component then I would hold off until after the bowl to minimize head aches.


----------



## Jason_R

i had my tv hooked up with the HDMI out of the back of the 622, and the cable then converts to a dvi into my TV. I used rca cables for audio to my TV. So the hdmi to dvi and the rca cables got the video and audio to my tv. 

When i lost the video & audio to my tv i unhooked the hdmi and hooked the compont cables up and rebooted by holding down mode for 6 secs. Do i need to do anything else to get the 622 to push video out via the component in-place of the hdmi. 

I thought i read somewhere that you could run two HD tv by using the HDMI & component cable at the same time....just had to watch the same show so i did not thnk i need to make any changes to 622 settings.


----------



## lujan

Jason_R said:


> ...
> 
> I thought i read somewhere that you could run two HD tv by using the HDMI & component cable at the same time....just had to watch the same show so i did not thnk i need to make any changes to 622 settings.


Yes, that is correct. All of the outputs of the 622 are active at the same time unlike the 921.


----------



## lparsons21

Ron Barry said:


> Now if you have lost your HDMI video.. Most likely you connector has gone out. I would get in contact with Dish tomorrow and push to have one sent out. Going to have to do a swap out if you really want the HDMI. If you are cool with component then I would hold off until after the bowl to minimize head aches.


I just had my HDMI quit last night after months of no problems at all. Dish's answer? 'Wait for the new software fix'! Typical answer resulting in the usual no fix until you hound them.

I'll be emailing CEO and see if that produces any results.

Egg on my face update...

WOW! I emailed CEO and just got a call back with the word that I'll be getting a replacement. It was in my voicemail while I was talking to a CSR about downgrading the subscription until the unit was replaced. Adding to that, the CSR also said she was sending a new unit and a credit.

Now THAT is customer service. I don't know what has changed at Dish, but I like it. My previous experiences had been positive but not to that level.


----------



## Ron Barry

Jason_R said:


> i had my tv hooked up with the HDMI out of the back of the 622, and the cable then converts to a dvi into my TV. I used rca cables for audio to my TV. So the hdmi to dvi and the rca cables got the video and audio to my tv.
> 
> When i lost the video & audio to my tv i unhooked the hdmi and hooked the compont cables up and rebooted by holding down mode for 6 secs. Do i need to do anything else to get the 622 to push video out via the component in-place of the hdmi.
> 
> I thought i read somewhere that you could run two HD tv by using the HDMI & component cable at the same time....just had to watch the same show so i did not thnk i need to make any changes to 622 settings.


Both HDMI and component are hot. If you are not getting component out, make sure you are cable correctly and the cable is in working order. If component does not provide results you might have more than a dead HDMI port.

I would then immediately contact Dish and push for a replacement ASAP so you have it for the big game.


----------



## Robert L

David_Levin said:


> Again, this has been discussed it great detail at the other forum.
> 
> The problem is not the soldering, it's the design. This is a surface mount connector. This type of connection CANNOT tolerate stress. If the solder points do not break, any stress will pull of the PADS (connection points) off the surface of the PCB (realize these are on top not through the board).
> 
> Soldering the connector to the PCB then screwing the connector to the chassis is putting way too much stress on the solder points (the back of the 622 is pulling the connector away from the pcb).
> 
> Combine that with the movement from (even minor) thermal stress (chassis and PCB don't expand/contract at same thermal rate), and eventually the solder points break loose.
> 
> After the repair (around 6 months ago), I loosened the hdmi/chassis mounting screws on both my 622s. No failures since. BUT I have to be VERY careful of cable movement/hanging since the port is no longer supported by the chassis.
> 
> I don't recommend this unless you want to risk your warrenty, but my actions support my theory.


This sounds almost exactly like the problem Directv had with the first HD tivo unit. The connector on the circuit board was a surface mount type and didn't hold up well or work even when new sometimes. It was also hard to repair that one without really being good a surface mount soldering. It took them quite awhile before finally changing the design. Of course on that model the HDMI card was removeable but the connector on it was surface type. Any SMD is subject to broke solder joints, but they are a lot better at it now than in the past.

I just happen to read this since I've been slightly considering if changing to Dish was worth the trouble. But I know all about that HDMI problem with the HR10-250.


----------



## INHUMANITY

I've been using my 622 with a Vizio GV42L for about a month.

I've noticed that maybe once a week (it's a random thing, so it doesn't always happen) I'll be switching inputs on my screen and going back to the 622's input I'll get a bit of a flickering in the image along with tiny black flickering dots.

The resolution seems to be to turn the 622 off and on again.

I tried changing inputs and going back to the 622's to see if it was a TV issue, but it seems to be more with the 622 and the Vizio syncing the data stream.


----------



## bamahd

lparsons21 said:


> I just had my HDMI quit last night after months of no problems at all. Dish's answer? 'Wait for the new software fix'! Typical answer resulting in the usual no fix until you hound them.
> 
> I'll be emailing CEO and see if that produces any results.
> 
> Egg on my face update...
> 
> WOW! I emailed CEO and just got a call back with the word that I'll be getting a replacement. It was in my voicemail while I was talking to a CSR about downgrading the subscription until the unit was replaced. Adding to that, the CSR also said she was sending a new unit and a credit.
> 
> Now THAT is customer service. I don't know what has changed at Dish, but I like it. My previous experiences had been positive but not to that level.


Please share the CEO's email address with us.


----------



## James Long

[email protected] !


----------



## fatcatfan

The JVC HD52G786 only has one HDMI input, so I'm currently using it for upconverting DVD and connecting the VIP 622 over component, but from the moment I got the DVR it has had HDMI issues. The picture comes through just fine except that roughly every second the screen blanks but then continues operating normally.

I'm looking into getting an HDMI switch soon, to open up component inputs for gaming, so this will likely become an issue and prompt me to contach Dish about the problem.


----------



## SonicBee777

fatcatfan - When I first hooked up my 622's HDMI I had similar cyclic weirdness with the picture. Component worked OK. After jiggling the connectors and swapping end-for-end with no luck, I exchanged the HDMI cable with another brand and the problem disappeared. No HDMI problems since. YMMV.


----------



## michaeltm99

What is the deal with Dish giving a support answer oh "hook it into the components' to the HDMI failure. I paid for the HDMI and I doin't see the so called 'software' update fixing my 622 or my 211. Both are still not working... and I have 2 months left on my warranty.

What is everyone else doing when they give you this answer?


----------



## lparsons21

Two things that have worked:
1. Email [email protected] with the problem
2. Call Dish and tell them you want to downgrade your subscription to the lowest level until they get that 'software fix' out there for HDMI.

Either or both should get you a replacement.


----------



## Hunter Green

Trouble is the replacement 622's HDMI will also likely fail after a while, so in exchange for not having to switch to component, you have to go without your 622 for a week every few months, lose all your recorded programs every few months, and redo all your timers every few months.

On the upside, if everyone does this, maybe they'll get more serious about fixing the problem.


----------



## dathead2

michaeltm99 said:


> What is the deal with Dish giving a support answer oh "hook it into the components' to the HDMI failure. I paid for the HDMI and I doin't see the so called 'software' update fixing my 622 or my 211. Both are still not working... and I have 2 months left on my warranty.
> 
> What is everyone else doing when they give you this answer?


yea, i've been given that line of b/s twice now. but both times it had nothing
to do with the issue which is the real irksome thing - they are just reading
their cheat sheet which says "if user has any problem and user uses HDMI
then tell them to stop"

my first issue was the 622 had just gone belly up (still
worked but only sometimes - don't even recall the details anymore - spontaneous reboots and such.

2nd time it was the LNB needed replacing (was 2nd time LNB bit it), tech also replaced
all of the diplexers and other cables which also i think improved my signal [and
cables weren't that old] - i no longer had dish advantage and they sent me a
bill for $30 which i found reasonable - but had to have guy come back because
all of my local channels were no longer coming in and i though he'ld disconnected
my OTA antenna but ends up he did a factory reset on the 622 and then told
me he didn't know how to get them working again - ugh.)


----------



## Hunter Green

Rumor is there is a new version that actually fixes it.


----------



## R MaN

Hunter Green said:


> Rumor is there is a new version that actually fixes it.


When?


----------



## Hunter Green

Umm, now. But I have no idea if, if you sent your current 622 back, you'd get one of the models with the better HDMI connector mounting, or if there's still stock of the older design in the pipeline. All we know now is there's a rumor that there's a newer design and some people have gotten them.


----------



## R MaN

I'm getting the Sony SXRD KDS-50200A 1080P and as of now, I am not a dish subscriber.... I want to get the vip622 dvr, but if there are HDMI issues, god knows if I would get the new and improved vip622 dvr... If I didn't, I know I would be upset after all the time I'm putting into this... Also, I thought HDMI was the Gold standard in terms of PQ?


----------



## Charise

I've been using HDMI to DVI between my 622 and an RCA 61" Scenium rear projection TV (1080i) for over a year with no problems.


----------



## Uncle Lar

I got my 622 last week. It's a Rev. A I believe (the last digit on the back between the barcodes). Connected to a Mitsubishi 46" LCD using HDMI. Video works fine. Audio is not Dolby Digital 5.1, rather simple Dolby 2.0. Therefore, also using the digital optical cable for DD 5.1. So far, so good. Software version is L365.


----------



## lujan

Uncle Lar said:


> I got my 622 last week. It's a Rev. A ...


Rev. A? Are they going back? I thought we were already at Rev. L? Is this a refurbished unit?


----------



## Andy64

FWIW, I opened my 622 yesterday, took a look at the HDMI connector and well over half of the 19 pins were disconnected!

Called (again) told the CSR I could wiggle the connector and occassionally see something on the HDMI signal port (true) and they finally agreed to replace it. Hopefully the replacement will have a through hole connector instead of surface mount! Should know by late this week.

Previously - when I was getting nothing via HDMI - they said they would only replace it if I agreed to never send the replacement back for HDMI issues.


----------



## kspeters

I just got an Olevia 527 lcd tv and the picture is just fantastic through the hdmi but I do hear a "popping" of sound when I change channels or just occasionally when listening. It's kind of like the volume goes up and then down for a split second. Could this be from the 622 or is it the tv's issue. I have it mounted to the ceiling of the bedroom right now but I guess I could take it down and try it with the 622 in the living room. I have two 622 and I really like them. Actually I think I liked the 942 more because of the DVR button going righ to my recordings.


----------



## bigstuie

fatcatfan said:


> The JVC HD52G786 only has one HDMI input, so I'm currently using it for upconverting DVD and connecting the VIP 622 over component, but from the moment I got the DVR it has had HDMI issues. The picture comes through just fine except that roughly every second the screen blanks but then continues operating normally.
> 
> I have the JVC HD-61Z786 and just installed the ViP-622. When I view via the HDMI hookup, the picture blinks every 2 seconds, the compnent hookup works fine. Is this what your situation is? I read SONICBEE777's reply and he/she indicated changing the HDMI cable fix his/her problem. I tried different cables with the same results. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Andy64

Just got my replacement unit. Its a rev A. Took a quick look inside, the HDMI connector is surface mounted but has been hand soldered. Probably better (less bad) than reflow soldering as far as mechanical strength goes.

I'm assuming this unit is a "refurb".

Does anyone know for a fact whether or not newer units have thru-hole connectors?


----------



## ClarkBar

Andy64 said:


> Does anyone know for a fact whether or not newer units have thru-hole connectors?


I replayed the Tech Forum for Feb 12, 2007: Here are some of Mark Jackson's comments re HDMI:

An e-mail from Ken who complained that his HDMI quit working and was told it would be fixed in a software update, but that did not happen.

"Well, Ken, my opinion is that your HDMI connector is broke. That connector in my opinion is a flawed design from the Industry Standards Group.... and the fact that its surface mount has little bitty pins and if you tweak it a little bit, the pins pop right off the board. So my guess is that it is not software that is going to fix it. I think the connector is physically detached inside .... and you need to RA the box to us .... and I bet you that will make it (HDMI) start working again .... We'v tooled up a new connector .... so we're making a through-hole connector not a surface mount."

Mark apologized for all the problems the HDMI socket had caused in the past.

Cut and paste this posting and read it back to the next CSR/TECH who tells you HDMI will be fixed in a software update and/or that they will not RA your 622 with the bad HDMI. And paste into any thread where people are still guessing wildly about the status of HDMI on the 622. I think Mark was about as clear as he could be. And this is the second Tech Forum where he has said the original HDMI socket was flimsy and subject to mechanical failure

----------------

The problem is there seems to be no way to know if you get a replacement whether it has the new HDMI through-hole socket mount. I am working on getting an answer.


----------



## James Long

ClarkBar said:


> The problem is there seems to be no way to know if you get a replacement whether it has the new HDMI through-hole socket mount. I am working on getting an answer.


Are there any units being shipped with a through hole socket?

(Apologies if the "yes" is higher in this thread, but this question is a good starting point to the next question - how to tell.)


----------



## DishDude1

bigstuie said:


> fatcatfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The JVC HD52G786 only has one HDMI input, so I'm currently using it for upconverting DVD and connecting the VIP 622 over component, but from the moment I got the DVR it has had HDMI issues. The picture comes through just fine except that roughly every second the screen blanks but then continues operating normally.
> 
> I have the JVC HD-61Z786 and just installed the ViP-622. When I view via the HDMI hookup, the picture blinks every 2 seconds, the compnent hookup works fine. Is this what your situation is? I read SONICBEE777's reply and he/she indicated changing the HDMI cable fix his/her problem. I tried different cables with the same results. Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does the same thing, I have swapped the receiver out but still get the problem. What corrects it is connecting another HDMI source, a dvd player in my case and then reconnecting the 622. This cures the problem until the power goes out and I have to do it again.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenniferny

David_Levin said:


> Also, HDMI is probably fed through an extra i.c. to provide the HDCP enctyption (not on Component).


Go to SETUP>DIAGNOSTICS>ANALYSIS>HDMI TEST. You will see that HDCP ENABLE is set to off. The capability to turn it on is not allowed by DISH since it is grayed out, so there is NO HDCP on the 622. I suspect that this is why I cannot use HDMI video switching on my DENON AVR-5805 receiver as the AVR-5805 REQUIRES HDCP to be active to recognize the incoming video signal. I know the HDMI is working because I am receiving the Digital Audio via the HDMI port, but no video signal.
Anyine else have a DENON receiver with this problem, or better yet anyone who has gotten around it?

BTW my software version is: L405


----------



## jenniferny

Hunter Green said:


> Umm, now. But I have no idea if, if you sent your current 622 back, you'd get one of the models with the better HDMI connector mounting, or if there's still stock of the older design in the pipeline. All we know now is there's a rumor that there's a newer design and some people have gotten them.


Does anyone have a serial number for a 622 with the NEW design HDMI connector?

Just answered my own question-

I just checked a new replacement 622 receiver I just got and it has a screw just above the HDMI connector(which is not there on my old receiver) and there is a bracket going from the HDMI connector to the back wall of the receiver that is visible when looking closely at the HDMI port on the back of the receiver. Serial number- R008267_ _ _ _


----------



## David_Levin

jenniferny said:


> Does anyone have a serial number for a 622 with the NEW design HDMI connector?
> 
> Just answered my own question-
> 
> I just checked a new replacement 622 receiver I just got and it has a screw just above the HDMI connector(which is not there on my old receiver) and there is a bracket going from the HDMI connector to the back wall of the receiver that is visible when looking closely at the HDMI port on the back of the receiver. Serial number- R008267_ _ _ _


This is not the new design. Both of my 622s (purchased in April 06 w/ 921 upgrade) have this screw and bracket.

My theory is that the bracket is a large part of the problem. The screw to the back of the box pulls up on the connector putting a great deal of stress on the surface mount connector.

It was said on the Tech chat that the new connector would be in the 722 (all black 622 replacment). It'll have a thru-hole instead of surface mont hdmi connector.


----------



## allargon

kspeters said:


> I just got an Olevia 527 lcd tv and the picture is just fantastic through the hdmi but I do hear a "popping" of sound when I change channels or just occasionally when listening. It's kind of like the volume goes up and then down for a split second. Could this be from the 622 or is it the tv's issue. I have it mounted to the ceiling of the bedroom right now but I guess I could take it down and try it with the 622 in the living room. I have two 622 and I really like them. Actually I think I liked the 942 more because of the DVR button going righ to my recordings.


It is NOT your 622. It's your TV. Many Vizio's have this problem, too.

People need to calibrate their new TV's. They are always turned up way too high. I bet the sharpness is cranked up as well as the backlighting. Both of those need to be turned down.


----------

